# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  صور الثلوج في مختلف مناطق المملكة ..

## معاذ ملحم

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اقدم لكم مجموعه من الصور الرائعه المكسوه بالثلوج 

أترك لكم الصور ,, لكي تعبر عن الواقع ..

.
.
.
.
.






الدوريات الخارجية في الثلوج و البرد الشديد ,,*
*كآنت متوآجدة لتنظيم السير ..*


*




##صورة لنشآمى قوآت آلدرك آثنآء مسآعدتهم لأحدى آلموآطنين في آلثلوج ,, 





بالرغم من الأجواء الماطرة شديدة البرودة
*
*( شرطي سير على دوار الداخلية يدفع سيارة تعطلت وسط الدوار )*


*




منطقة راس منيف - عجلون



الثلوج في تلاع العلي الشمالي مساء اليوم




الثلوج في السلط زي وام جوزة 




*
*الثلوج صباح اليوم فوق الجبال في منطقة وادي موسى\البتراء جنوب المملكة.*


*


*
*الصورة كما وردتنا من المهندس عصام قوابعة من منطقة مصنع لافارج الاسمنت الاردنية( منطقة الرشادية في محافظة الطفيلة ) يوم امس السبت 14-1-2012 بعد تساقط الثلوج هناك ليلة الجمعة*


*



ثلوج الليلة في الراجف ...




*



*صورة رائعة من طريق عمّان إربد عصر هذا اليوم منطقة ثغرة عصفور.*


*
*



















*






*


*
*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شكراً معاذ على الصور الأكثر من رائعة .. الحمدلله على نعمة الأمطار والثلوج ، عساه موسم خير ان شاء الله
*

----------


## (dodo)

ماشاء الله عنجد صور الثلج  حلوة وهاي صورة الثلج عنا بعمان - ابوعلندا-  والحمدلله الثلج عنا كان زي الريحة ولا العدم 
ههههههههههه
بس اضغطو عالصورة لحتى تتكبر 
‏@0703.jpg

----------


## إن الله يراك

احم احم انا شفته ع الواقع اليوم بالقاعدة وانا رايحة ع الجامعة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*يعطيكـ العافيه معاذ صور رائعه وان شاء الله يكون موسم خير.!!*

----------


## معاذ ملحم



----------


## &روان&

يالله ما احلاهم كتير بجننو يسلمو كتير 
بس احنا في عمان ما كان في تلج كتير

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*يا ستى ان شاء الله بتثلج بكل المملكة .. وكل واحد بالاردن يشوف الثلج  ويلعب فيوو .

انا اليوم كان نفسي اروح على عجلون لحتى العب بالثلج .. بس ما لقيت حدا من الاصدقاء يطلع معي .*

----------


## &روان&

ان شاء الله  الله يسمع منك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*ان شاء الله خير .. نحن دائماً نتأمل الخير ونتطلع إلية 
في قلوب مليئة بالخير  في وطن الخير وأهل الخير .*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*التقطت هذه الصور يوم الاثنين 20/2/2012  من البومي الخاص .





**طريق اربد عمان .. وانا راجع بإتجاه اربد*
*



*
*
*
*
شوف ما اروع حبات المطر على زجاج السياره







المستشفى العسكري بعجلون

*
*



*
*
هذا الطريق بين جرش و عجلون







شوفو المنظر الرائع للثلوج

*
*



*
*
ما أروع المنظر للزائر الأبيض .

*

----------

